# Terminal: Where have thy tab completion gone?



## reverendsin (Aug 25, 2002)

In both my 10.2 upgrade installs and my clean installs, tab completion is gone from my terminal. I want it back, how?

*Update*
It will tab complete a directory, but not list of all the commands that it might match.

For example:

cd Li(tab) = cd Libary/

ca(tab) = calender

l(tab tab) = no list, whats up with that?


----------



## wyvern (Aug 25, 2002)

Works for me, running bash.


----------



## mntamago (Aug 25, 2002)

One thing I did to solve this problem was to put the following line into a .tcshrc file.

set autolist

The .tcshrc file is located in the $HOME directory.  For example, if I am logged in as user admin, then /Users/admin/  will be the spot to place your .tcshrc file.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Fahrvergnuugen (Aug 27, 2002)

yeah, it took a few minutes of man page reading to figure this one out for me as well.



> set autolist



is the way to fix it


----------

